
Get Your Manager To Prioritize Your Tasks - horatio05
http://www.codesqueeze.com/get-your-manager-to-prioritize-your-tasks/
======
sherman
Managing your time is important, but might be even more important to know how
to manage it yourself. It's better to have the skill of knowing how to
prioritize things than to just listen to what someone else says. Of course you
can share your priorities with others to see if they are in line with project
goals.

